# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  diy air conditioner installation

## Pulpo

Greetings. 
I would like to install an air conditioner in the shed. 
The shed is insulated. 
The problem is if I open the small window or door clouds of dust come. 
Way way to much dust comes in. 
I have  a small property out of Goulburn. 
I have no idea what sort of air conditioner or size something to cover 45m2 3m high. 
Thinking reverse cycle and split. 
Nothing fancy on the installation, the inside unit on the same wall but above the outside compressor sitting on the ground. 
I know the copper pipe is cleaner for airconditioning, but figured it would be a few flared joints. 
I have no idea about the gas in the system, nor how to bleed the copper pipes?? 
Would the unit come with many instructions? 
Any thoughts, suggestions as always are appreciated. 
Cheers 
Pulpo

----------


## scottyk

With the small split system that you can get now for under a grand the installation in very simple.  In an ideal world the copper pipes should be vaccumed out with a pump for some time before puting gas in them but if the lenght is small it should not affect the system too much if they are left with air in them after installation.  The fridge gas will take up air ok.  The important thing is that the copper lines are new and sealed with caps before you use them, dont unse ones lying around the yard as the contaminates will affect the life of the system.
Once the thing is in and wired up just follow the instuctions for the start up proceedure carefully and away you go.
If you do it yourself, be sure check all the connections with soapy water after its flashed up.
If its in your shed and it looks like mine, you might want to clean the dust filter fairly often!
Good luck

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

In an emergency(1) I'd  wait for a very dry day(2) to connect the runs then undo the return line from the compressor.  Crack the valves on the comp to purge the lines then, working really quickly, shut 'em off and retighten the fitting before cracking the valves again. 
But there's several things I'd consider before going ahead:  One of the reasons for vac'ing the lines is to extract moisture.  It settles in places it shouldn't and become a focal point for contaminants...most compressors contain enough gas for correct operation with the length of copper lines supplied(3) plus a bit extra, but not so much it can be wasted.it *is* illegal to vent the gases to the atmosphere.   :Rolleyes:  
(1) I'd consider it for myself at home, but not for a paying customer.   :Wink:  
(2) Dry in terms of regards humidity, not lack of rain.
(3) Lines longer than extra few metres need gassing from an external bottle as well.

----------


## Wildman

I Put in a cheap Akai split system last summer in the bedroom, took me 3 hours in total, including concreting in some concrete besser bricks to bolt the compressor to with quickset concrete. The instructions said to connect up the supplied copper pipe (supplied in 3.5m length with flares and fittings already in place) then use the gas in the compressor to bleed the air out of the system via a bleed valve. Supposedly enough gas supplied to do up to a 7m pipe run before more needed to be added. still running fine so far this year. It came with very good instructions. 
For 45 square metres with 3m ceilings, you would want a reasonable unit, around 12,000 BTU/hour or approx 3500KW of cooling power as a minimum, I would be looking around 5KW of cooling personally, but I like it cold. More may be required if the shed gets really hot but if you go too big, it will be constantly cutting in and out, too small and it will struggle to cool the shed. A 5KW cooling unit will draw around 7-10A depending on the efficiency of the unit (go for more stars, the cheap units are usually 2 star, the daikins are 3.5 star). Expect to clean the filters often. 
Cheers
Ben

----------


## Pulpo

Thanks for the advice. 
Looks like its not too difficult to DIY installation, Good news for me. 
So the cheap air conditioner is the go. 
Just missed out on some cheap 3hp units from Aldi $650; bugger 
I know it has no inverter but still pretty cheap to run for the total time the air con will be running. 
Cheers 
Pulpo

----------


## routermaniac

Only one problem I see in doing it yourself. If there is something wrong with the unit you may find that the company does not cover you for warranty purposes. 
The plumbing isnt rocket science and most air cons will include reasonable instructions.  When I put mine in the kitchen,  one of the valves was seized and I had to get the aircon people to replace it.  A pain in the backside but eventually they covered the installation as the product was faulty from the factory. 
If you are planning to do it yourself make sure you have a plan B if there is something defective with the unit.  Also I should say if you have mate with a vacuum pump, get him to help out. 
regards 
Marios

----------


## clonte

> I Put in a cheap Akai split system last summer in the bedroom, took me 3 hours in total, including concreting in some concrete besser bricks to bolt the compressor to with quickset concrete. The instructions said to connect up the supplied copper pipe (supplied in 3.5m length with flares and fittings already in place) then use the gas in the compressor to bleed the air out of the system via a bleed valve. Supposedly enough gas supplied to do up to a 7m pipe run before more needed to be added. still running fine so far this year. It came with very good instructions. 
> For 45 square metres with 3m ceilings, you would want a reasonable unit, around 12,000 BTU/hour or approx 3500KW of cooling power as a minimum, I would be looking around 5KW of cooling personally, but I like it cold. More may be required if the shed gets really hot but if you go too big, it will be constantly cutting in and out, too small and it will struggle to cool the shed. A 5KW cooling unit will draw around 7-10A depending on the efficiency of the unit (go for more stars, the cheap units are usually 2 star, the daikins are 3.5 star). Expect to clean the filters often. 
> Cheers
> Ben

  Hi there ,
we have a 2.5 Fujita split system bought from our daughter still in its box, as its two years since it was purchased, we thought we would install it ourselves as we don't have warranty anyway. The trouble is the box only contained a users quide and not any installation instructions. Does any one have any instructions that would help us out. would be most appreciative, i have searched the internet far and wide and your site was the closest to doining any such 'taboo' thing as installing (god forbid) one's own air conditioner.
clonte

----------


## kompsj

:Doh:  Dear fello DIYers.
You have to vacuum the lines.
I don't understand people who bleed these small units.  
Do the maths. 
These small splits carry 500-600 grams of gas which is equivalent to say- 1.5 cans of coke. Now you bleed these for 8 seconds at about 500 psi like many say and I reckon you would have to have lost at least 150grams of gas at a bare minimum (best case scenario according to my experience as I've done some topups) 
Now you have a unit which has lost 150grams / 500grams = 30&#37; of its capacity. Its like running a 6 cylinder car with 4 pistons. Doesn't run very well does it, drinks more petrol with no power. That is what is happening. 
Folks, Just get them vacuumed. I can help with this service in Melbourne at great prices.  I live in Preston.  You can install the head and base unit. I'm happy to come and flare and vacuum for you. Phone Jim 0417 209 552 anytime. I am experienced, fully qualified and have all the latest equipment. I perform this service on weekends for around $200 + travel & parts. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timmo

mate,
 for a couple of slabs id drive up there and give it a pressure test and throw my vac pump on it. 
I'll also sign off the warranty card with my licence number.

----------


## Learner

Some dealers selling DIY split systems worldwide?  http://www.aircondiy.com/installation_guide.shtml 
DIY install true snap-on technology  http://www.airconditioner.me.uk/spli...-eco902sq.html  _No vacuum pump is required to expel the air from these                units.  http://www.cooleasy.co.uk/products.htm  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12000-BTU-DIY-...QQcmdZViewItem    _

----------


## Burnsy

> Dear fello DIYers.
> You have to vacuum the lines.
> I don't understand people who bleed these small units.  
> Do the maths. 
> These small splits carry 500-600 grams of gas which is equivalent to say- 1.5 cans of coke. Now you bleed these for 8 seconds at about 500 psi like many say and I reckon you would have to have lost at least 150grams of gas at a bare minimum (best case scenario according to my experience as I've done some topups) 
> Now you have a unit which has lost 150grams / 500grams = 30% of its capacity. Its like running a 6 cylinder car with 4 pistons. Doesn't run very well does it, drinks more petrol with no power. That is what is happening. 
> Folks, Just get them vacuumed. I can help with this service in Melbourne at great prices. I live in Preston. You can install the head and base unit. I'm happy to come and flare and vacuum for you. Phone Jim 0417 209 552 anytime. I am experienced, fully qualified and have all the latest equipment. I perform this service on weekends for around $200 + travel & parts.

  I installed my own last summer and can vouch for this, I followed the instructions and bled for only a few seconds but it does not cool right down, needs vacuming out and a gas top up I think, before next summer :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jasonally

Hi, Can anyone help on vacuuming a system in Mornington near Frankston?
It's a new split system from Aldi 6.6kw  :Eek: . 
Also I'd be interested in talking with any Sparkie who can help with the 15A power line to the unit, or can help with the installation generally. 
Jim - you seem to be a bit far away to make it worthwhile for me - unless you can do the electrical as well as the vacuuming. :Biggrin: 
Interested in talking with anyone who has one of these units - apparently there are plenty around - the model is "Lumina" AC68R. 
Thanks, Jason

----------

